# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  نحوه ی کار با برنامه radmin

## aghayex

با سلام 
دوستان من می خوام از برنامه radmin استفاده کنم . همون طور که می دونید این برنامه از دو بخش تشکیل شده که من برنامه radminviewer رو در سیستمی که می خواد مانیتور کنه نصب کردم و برنامه radminserver رو در کلاینت ها نصب کردم اما چون شبکه من تحت دامین هست و dhcpil رو هم راه اندازی کردم آدرس ای پی برای کلاینت ها به اون صورت ندارم و موندم چطور کانکت بشم

----------


## aghayex

کسی با این برنامه کا نکرده ؟

----------


## zman123456

سلام
با عرض پوزش از دوستان.ميدونم كه سوال ماله 4 ساله پيشه ولي مي خوام جواب بدم كه سوالي بي جواب نمونه
جواب: خب وقتي dhcp داري پس عقلانيه كه dns هم داشته باشي.پس تمام كلاينت ها رو با نامشون تو viewer اضافه كن.به همين راحتي.

----------


## aghayex

دوست عزیز همین کارو کردم اما میگه شما نمی تونید کانکت بشید .
البته اینو بگم که نسخه ی مخصوص دیدن ( viewer  ) سیستم ها رو من در یه کلاینت دیگه نصب کردم و رو سرور نصب نکردم .
اگه یه آموزش حتی به زبان انگلیسی در مورد این برنامه با توجه به شبکه دامین در اختیار دارید ارائه بدید ممنون می شم .

----------


## zman123456

نام كامپوتر ها رو كامل درج مي كنيد ديگه انشاالله؟ ComputerName.FullDomainName
راهنمايي تابحال نديدم.اگرمي خواي دردسر نكشي روژن 2 رو استفاده كني اين مشكل 2 قستي رو نداره.
ورژن 3 دو قسمتي شده.

----------

